# Sarasota



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey guys, ill be going down to Sarasota for five days in mid march, curious on what species I could expect to see around, fishing off of pier. Last year I was there about the same time, caught some sheepshead, pompano, and spanish macks. Also, should I bring my castnet? And what has the pier fishing been like lately? Any advice is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.saltchef.com/catch_fish/FL/Sarasota/fishing_piers.html*

*https://www.sarasotamagazine.com/articles/2013/12/2/take-tour-sarasotas-famous-piers*


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Our family have been going to Venice FL. for about 35 years. We lived in Venice for 15 years. We just moved from Venice to Federalsburg MD. in May last year. The fishing in Sarasota, and Venice area has great fishing in March. You have Sharky's pier, the jetty, and the beach fishing for flounder, trout, and snook is very good in March. I got hooked on beach fishing for flounder and trout for the last 6 years I lived in Venice. Here is Sharky's pier.












Beach fishing for trout and flounder.


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

Should I bring my castnet? Will there be bait around that I could catch or?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Colton Spear said:


> Should I bring my castnet? Will there be bait around that I could catch or?


Bring your cast net for sure.


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay I will, Thank you.


----------



## _Rich (Feb 15, 2016)

Limited out on Pompano from the beach in Sarasota on Saturday...


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Welcome to the site Rich....what is the limit on pompano in Florida? There is no limit here in NC last time I checked. Love catching those pomps.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ncdead said:


> Welcome to the site Rich....what is the limit on pompano in Florida? There is no limit here in NC last time I checked. Love catching those pomps.


Regulations

Florida Pompano 11" I think you can keep six








FL. pompano and flounder


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you for the info. Nice pic, two of my favorite fish.....


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

I have heard that pomps are very good eating, how do people like to cook them?


----------



## _Rich (Feb 15, 2016)

I blackened mine - but cooking them in parchment paper with vegetables is a popular way that has its roots in the New Orleans area. Great tasting fish!


----------



## _Rich (Feb 15, 2016)

ncdead said:


> Welcome to the site Rich....what is the limit on pompano in Florida? There is no limit here in NC last time I checked. Love catching those pomps.


Thank you - I appreciate the welcome! andypat is correct with both - the 11" to fork minimum size limit and the 6 per angler bag limit.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Spring Break time is a good time for beach pompano in FL. LOL!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

_Rich said:


> Thank you - I appreciate the welcome! andypat is correct with both - the 11" to fork minimum size limit and the 6 per angler bag limit.


I think the fisherman and women of North Carolina owe a huge debt of gratitude to the state of Florida for their good sense conservation measures. Pompano, Spanish mackerel, etc catches have benefitted greatly from the the net ban down south. Maybe one day North Carolina will get on board. Nice pics. Pompano are one of the easiest fish to cook. I just cut off the head, tail and fins, gut and wash then wrap them in aluminum foil or put them in a a casserole dish with a lid....add butter, salt and pepper. Bake in the oven til done....it doesn't take a lot of effort. Good stuff.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Love that picture andypat....you grinning like the Cheshire Cat. What could be better?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes, I'm like a one eyed cat peeking in a seafood's door. Getting ready to go fishing now. Won't see and beach babes in this area. I really miss living in FL. It was a good 15 years.


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

What could I expect to see around for bait to catch?


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

andypat said:


> Yes, I'm like a one eyed cat peeking in a seafood's door. Getting ready to go fishing now. Won't see and beach babes in this area. I really miss living in FL. It was a good 15 years.


Ha! Shake rattle and roll. Doc Watson did a great version of that. Catch em up brother!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ncdead said:


> Ha! Shake rattle and roll. Doc Watson did a great version of that. Catch em up brother!


 LOL! I'm glad someone on here is as old as me. That part of the song really got my attention.


----------



## _Rich (Feb 15, 2016)

Colton Spear said:


> What could I expect to see around for bait to catch?


If you're targeting pompano - you could try and gather (rake up) some sand fleas. Outside of that - save some effort and either buy a couple dozen live shrimp or a small block of frozen squid. 

If you are targeting something else - your best bet is to sit back and watch someone targeting the same fish - and see what is working or what they are catching them on. If no one around - hit them up at the local bait shop and see what they recommend for your targeted species.

Best of luck and enjoy!

~ Rich


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

It would be nice if people that ask for advice about fishing would make a report and let us know what they caught, or didn't catch. They never come back.


----------



## Colton Spear (Mar 28, 2015)

Well this is the first time I have been on since my trip, had a good first day, fishing off of the pier in Sarasota, Ringling pier or something like that. Fishing was slow but steady on day one with a wide variety, caught 3 sheep head, a spanish mackerel, a lane snapper, a flounder, and a lady fish. The next two days were terrible fishing, managed one sheephead the second day and zero fish the third day. The nights however were better fishing, caught a lot of cat fish and lady fish, as well as a decent sized ray. Lost something big during the evening, caught a 8-10 inch ballyhoo and used it as bait, hooked it on with a steel leadered king mackerel rig that I had with a single hook in the front and a treble towards the tail. Many people figured it was probably a large snook, I know it wasnt a ray because I saw it flip but It was a nice sized fish, 10 plus pounds.


andypat said:


> It would be nice if people that ask for advice about fishing would make a report and let us know what they caught, or didn't catch. They never come back.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Colton Spear said:


> Well this is the first time I have been on since my trip, had a good first day, fishing off of the pier in Sarasota, Ringling pier or something like that. Fishing was slow but steady on day one with a wide variety, caught 3 sheep head, a spanish mackerel, a lane snapper, a flounder, and a lady fish. The next two days were terrible fishing, managed one sheephead the second day and zero fish the third day. The nights however were better fishing, caught a lot of cat fish and lady fish, as well as a decent sized ray. Lost something big during the evening, caught a 8-10 inch ballyhoo and used it as bait, hooked it on with a steel leadered king mackerel rig that I had with a single hook in the front and a treble towards the tail. Many people figured it was probably a large snook, I know it wasnt a ray because I saw it flip but It was a nice sized fish, 10 plus pounds.


 Thanks for the report. Not many come back.


----------

